# Neu hier - wie wo was



## Ramera (24. Juli 2011)

hallo ich will mich mal kurz vorstellen bin ramera und wohne bei celle in niedersachsen,
und habe folgende frage ich wollte ein themal erstellen aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht so richtig nur im test forum da geht es ..wer kann mir da helfen?

bitte um tipps, es geht um meine sonnen __ barsche würde sie gerne verschenken ,
habe nachwuchs bekommen!

vieleicht weiss ja jemand wie ich das hier veröffentlichen kann.

vielen dank im voraus

lg

ramera


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neu hier - wie wo was*

Hallo,

:willkommen im Forum

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du im Marktplatz gepostet hast?
Dort kannst Du erst posten ab 5 Beiträgen..d.h noch zwei Beiträge schreiben und Du kannst dort posten!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Ramera (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neu hier - wie wo was*



Echinopsis schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> :willkommen im Forum
> 
> ...




danke dir recht herzlichst für die schnelle antwort werde es nachher gleich mal probieren!

lg
ramera


----------



## Zuckerschniss (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neu hier - wie wo was*

Hallo Ramera,
ich hab mir mal Dein Album angesehen. Einen wunderschönen Garten hast Du da. Und einen ebenso tollen Teich. Mit viel Geschmack und sehr viel Liebe zum Detail.


----------



## Ramera (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neu hier - wie wo was*



Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> Hallo Ramera,
> ich hab mir mal Dein Album angesehen. Einen wunderschönen Garten hast Du da. Und einen ebenso tollen Teich. Mit viel Geschmack und sehr viel Liebe zum Detail.



danke sehr das freut mich,  hab mir auch sehr viel mühe gegeben der erste teich in meinem leben*lächelt*
aber der soll auch bissl grösser werden wahrscheinlich im nächsten frühling wollen da einen natürlichen filtergraben und die ufer zone muss noch grösser werden .
wir haben zwar genügend tiefe etc. gedacht aber die sumpfzonen sind etwas dürftig noch.
aber wenn man alles perfekt haben will geht das ja auch ganz schön ins geld.
der nächste frühling kommt bestimmt*smile*

lg
ramera


----------



## Ramera (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neu hier - wie wo was*

huhu zuckerschniss,

dein teich ist aber auch sehr schön und ein fable für tier und pflanzen hast du wohl auch ich könnte auch den ganzen tag durch den garten und insekten etc. auf pflanzen fotographieren


----------



## Dr.J (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neu hier - wie wo was*

Öhmm: Ihr wisst schon, dass das hier das Support-Forum ist


----------



## Zuckerschniss (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neu hier - wie wo was*



Dr.J schrieb:


> Öhmm: Ihr wisst schon, dass das hier das Support-Forum ist



Ups oopsoops


----------



## jolantha (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neu hier - wie wo was*

Hallo Jürgen ,
das geht mir in fremden Häusern auch immer so, ich lande meistens im Schlafzimmer, wenn ich den Ausgang suche


----------

